# Extubation less than 1 year old



## nyyankees (Jun 15, 2009)

I HAVE A PT, UNDER 1 YEAR - WHO HAD AN AIRWAY OBSTRUCTION AND NEEDED TO BE "EXTUBATED" CPT CODE 00320 DOESN'T WORK DUE TO AGE. ANY SUGGESTIONS? 00740?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 15, 2009)

There is not a CPT code for extubation.  It would not be appropriate to bill an anesthesia code if this is not affiliated with an anesthesia service AND if it's immediately following an anesthesia service then it's inclusive of the anesthesia service.  If the anesthesia provider was called to bedside for extubation on the floor or in peds I would be looking at an E&M code.  However, be aware that the documentation meet the E&M documentation requirements for the level you are billing.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info...that helps


----------

